# well just picked him up today



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well not sure if this is how you spell it's name,but just picked one up at my lfs today for ten dollars he is about 9 to 10 inches and will be going in my 125 gal community tank and was just wondering if some one could tell me how there temperment is and what they like to eat.Will they eat smaller fish that will fit into there mouth?Is he going to bully my smaller fish will he get along with my bigger fish?n e info here would be nice and please just tell me as i am too lazy and dont like to read some thread thanks in advance ak.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hmmm n e one know?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A few things...

A severum is a type of cichlid. This should be in the Cichlid forum.

Use the Search function and read other info.

Google is your friend.

And wait more than 20 minutes before replying to your own thread asking for advice. In that 20 minutes you could have searched PFury and Google and found the answers to your questions.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

no offense but read what i wrote please.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You know what's funny - I know the answers to the questions you posed, but because you're too lazy to use the search function and read some other threads I'm not going to impart any of that info to you. I did indeed read what you wrote. I, unlike you, am not too lazy to read.

Good luck.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

should i say not lazy but dont read and understand it that good and way to help out a p member ther guy thanks alot your the greatest.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Why help someone who isn't willing to help themselves?

Cheers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

whatever there dick head







peace out and if you cant or wont why even post something so damn stupid then.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Because I'm bored and am procrastinating doing some readings for my Criminal Law class before I go to bed...

In the time you've taken to respond to this you could've looked up a ton of info. But wait, did I do it for you?

Yeah, sure. Kind of.

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=severu...mperament&meta=

Now I'm done with this.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks there but you did not get the point but n e how some one close this sh*t since no one will help me.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dude. CALM DOWN. It's only been an hour and a few minutes since you posted this. Not everyone lives on their computer.










For some general info...

I've never kept severums personally. But I do know people who have. In terms of temperament I've heard some very conflicting reports. A member of this site, _Tibs_, reported having a very mean one that he needed to separate. Now, that may have been a function of the tank size he kept the fish in. I know someone who keeps a breeding pair of severums in a tank with a breeding pair of angels and it works out just fine for him - no issues at all. Both have actually bred for him in the same 75 gallon tank without causing a war with the other pair. (I think they even bred at the same time once.)

When dealing with most cichlids there's always a chance that anything small enough to fit in their mouth will become food. I think the only exception to this I've seen was one case I know of concern Geophagus braziliensis that a co-worker of mine bred in a tank with black neons (that also bred in the same tank alongside the geos amazingly enough). And I've seen emperor tetras breed and raise babies in the same tank as Keyhole cichlids at the store I work at.

I would personally keep an eye on the temperament of your fish. See how he works out and whether or not he's hostile towards the other fish you already have in there.

As for purchasing a fish first and doing the research after - not usually a great idea. I would recommend in the future looking up info on the fish you're putting into your tank before actually putting it in there. What if it had gone nuts and killed/eaten everything? That would've been disappointing. And I usually recommend the use of a quarantine tank as well before introducing anything new into a community setting.

Hope that helps a little... And maybe if you're patient and wait a day or so, when it's not close to 1AM est (where a lot of our members live) you'll probably get some more answers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

damn that wasn't that hard and i wasn't having a hard on until you decide to jump in here and offer your great two cent in the previous posts this was much better you put it into idiot terms where i could understand thanks thats all i was asking some peole are not as smart as others way to look down on peole







as for the fish you dont know sh*t there guy he is in a seperate tank by himself my reserch is by doing this and even if he did kill my other fish i have the money to buy more big deal.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

oh yea the fish was being housed in a damn ten gallon tank he is almost or around ten inches i think this justifies buying him and researching latter when i have the room n e wayz


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You're a true prick. I give you info and you turn around and basically ream me out for it.

What size of quarantine tank do you have for this "ten inch" severum in, anyway?

That's a real find by the way, since most things I've read on them say they max. out around 8". Have any pics?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well there mettle i wasn't trying to be a prick but n e how, if you notice i said thanks for putting it into terms i could understand dont see how this is being a prick but n e how, he is now housed in a 55 by himself and pic will be up tomarrow just to show ya and bought the guy for ten dollars.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## battlefish (Oct 17, 2004)

Man that 11 inch vinny you sold my boy Billy died that sucks its frozen in his freezer


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol i know but he will get a sweet deal and a couple of choice fish for his time and effort.


----------

